# Ready for Christmas!!



## t-bo

This weekend has finalised the christmas preparations for me.

Xmas shopping, all done in one hit on Saturday. Looks like my theory about doing the xmas shopping on the last weekend is correct.... everyone else has done theirs already and town is not too busy.

Xmas food, food and drink shopping all completed today.... this was mayhem, I hate it in the supermarket when its busy... why is everyone so rude and inconsiderate?

Xmas POTM, voting is upand ready.. the finalist have been chosen.... I have no more xmas work to do now till next year! apart from all that eating and drinking that is! 

So, wishing everyone a merry xmas... hope you all have a good one.

Chris


----------



## Susie_L

And a very Merry Christmas to you and yours too t_bo.

Thankyou for a great site!


----------

